# Hi update on Storm!



## Mia2244 (11 mo ago)

Hi, I’ve had my male budgie for 10 years now. His cere has always been a bright blue and now it’s turning kinda whiteish yellow. The last one was from two weeks ago and when it was normal.
View attachment 261713

View attachment 261714

View attachment 261712

It’s been getting warmer where I live we’re just coming out of winter but I don’t know if it’s changing beacuse of breeding season or if it’s something else. He’s been sneezing more but has been active, eating, drinking. He seems normal other then the small color change and he’s been sneezing in bursts but the vet had said it was allergies so I got a humidifier. Please help!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
*Locating an Avian Veterinarian*

*Are you using a warm mist humidifier. You need to ensure it is warm mist and not cool mist.
You can put a drop or two of eucalyptus oil in the water of the warm mist humidifier to help open his airways.

10 years old is great for a budgie. You've obviously given him excellent love, care and attention. 
What is your handsome boy's name?

Male budgies' ceres only become a deeper color (in his case it would be a deeper blue) when they come into condition for breeding.
If you see his cere lightening and/or becoming a yellowish-brown then you need to have him seen by an Avian Vet.
The change could be caused by a hormonal imbalance which the Avian Vet can address.

Avian Vets have special training to determine the cause of symptoms resulting from illness or trauma.
This is important as "regular" vets will often overlook symptoms that are quickly obvious to an Avian Vet.
When you rely on anyone who has not had training in Avian diagnosis and care, you may be delaying effective treatment.
This can prolong suffering that may be avoidable.
The bird will often require a more intense, prolonged treatment with a poorer chance of full recovery than it would have if you seek prompt professional diagnosis and treatment at the first sign of illness.
If there are no Avian Vets near you, please find an Exotic Pet Veterinarian with experience in dealing with small birds.

Please be sure to let us know what you find out after his appointment.*

*A Healthy Diet for your Budgie*
*Quality Seed Mix*
*CuttleBones, Mineral Blocks and Manu Clay Roses*
*Safe Foods for Budgies*
*The Truth about GRIT*

*Please take the time to read through the Site Guidelines, the FAQs, the Budgie Articles and all of the Stickies located at the top of each section of the forum.
Truly, the very BEST advice anyone can offer you is to take the time to read ALL of the stickies throughout the various Talk Budgie forums as well as the Budgie Articles we have posted.
(Stickies are threads “stuck” at the top of each forum sub-section)

These are great resources for Talk Budgie members and have a wealth of reliable information which will assist you to learn the best practices in caring for your budgies for their optimal health and well-being.*

*SITE GUIDELINES*
*Posting on the Forums*
*Let's Talk Budgies!*
*FAQ*
*Articles*
*Be Prepared for Veterinary Care Expense*
*Avian First Aid*
*Quarantine IS Necessary!*
*A Heartfelt Plea to All Members*
*Tips For Discouraging Breeding*
*Before You Ever Consider Breeding Your Budgies*
*Guidance for Breeding Advice Threads*
*Cage sizes.*
*Essentials to a Great Cage*
*Dangers to Pet Birds*
*Resource Directory*


----------



## Cody (Sep 5, 2013)

Mia2244 said:


> Hi, I’ve had my male budgie for 10 years now. His cere has always been a bright blue and now it’s turning kinda whiteish yellow. The last one was from two weeks ago and when it was normal.
> View attachment 261713
> 
> View attachment 261714
> ...


Attachments not showing up for me.


----------



## Mia2244 (11 mo ago)

Cody said:


> Attachments not showing up for me.


Hi, I hope these show up now I tried again under a smaller size. He’s ten years old and the situation is stated above. His name is Storm. He’s very tame and doesn’t mind being held. Hasn’t ever really been aggressive. The middle one was taken a month or a few weeks ago, before the symptoms. He has a vet appointment on Saturday. He was okay he wasn’t hurt taking these photos! He’s a good boy and doesn’t mind being held. He would tell me off if he didn’t like it. He doesn’t like his water cold and gave me an ear full for that too. Lol.


















__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content


----------



## StarlingWings (Mar 15, 2013)

Hello and welcome to the forums, 

I can see the attachments now and can tell you for sure his cere is not normal, a change to brown in a male usually indicates hormonal issues which may be brought on by various reasons but in the worst case scenario it could be testicular cancer. Especially since he's getting on in age it's best to have him checked at an avian vet as soon as possible so I'm glad you've already secured an appointment! 

Please let us know what the vet says, I'm keeping my fingers crossed that it's nothing serious! 

Meanwhile, it's great to have you on the forums, and you've come to a great place to stay updated on the best of budgie care practices. Please be sure to read through the forums' many budgie articles and "stickies", many of which have been provided above by FaeryBee, to ensure you're up to date on everything. If you have any questions after doing so, please be sure to ask as we'd love to help. 

Hope to see you around and stay updated on Storm!

Best wishes 👋


----------



## Mia2244 (11 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *The purpose of this forum is to promote the BEST PRACTICES in the care of budgies for their optimal Health and Well-Being*
> *Locating an Avian Veterinarian*
> 
> *Are you using a warm mist humidifier. You need to ensure it is warm mist and not cool mist.
> ...


His name is Storm. He’s very tame and he doesn’t mind being held hasn’t ever really been aggressive and doesn’t really bite. He’s my first budgie. I’ve had him since I was 9. He’s on a Zupreme seed mix (sensible seed) with Higgins pellets provided with it too. And for treats senior bird nutriberies and occasionally millet. He is always the first of my four birds to the food dish and has the best personality! He’s always looking to eat what I am and one time uninvitedly flew in the a potato chip bag I was eating out of (he had never had one before that.) He doesn’t get potatoe chips or salty food. But he likes to try. Even trying to steal a bite when I go to put it in my mouth. 😂 He has a vet appointment on Saturday and isn’t lethargic. Still the first one to the food dish very active. He hasn’t had any symptoms other than the sneeze and cere color. And I use a regular mister. I might end up getting a air purifier. He keeps up with the younger birds very we’ll still hold his first hand position in the flock!


----------



## Mia2244 (11 mo ago)

I took him to the vet to get checked out his cere hadn’t gotten worse or changed and his sneezing hasn’t been going on! He is healthy and very happy! He sang all the way to the vet! He has been very active and he was able to get his band taken off!! He missed his buddy Sprite and was very relaxed when they were reunited! It’s normal to have a little change since he is older!

















Hi I have put up an update on storm! I wasn’t quite sure how to do it so it’s a new discussion!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your two threads have been merged. In the future, when you need or want to post an update to a discussion that you've already created, simply make another post in that thread.

I'm glad to hear that Storm is doing well. He and Sprite look very happy together.

If you'd like to start an ongoing picture thread for them in the Budgie Pictures section of the forum, you may feel free to do so.

Best wishes!*


----------

